# Venge with a Jet Engine!



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

​Kellen Winslow Jr., Tight End for the New York JETS getting some cross-training in on a Venge! :thumbsup:


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh crap, I thought you found someone nearing getting a Darwin award.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

he makes the bike look small


----------

